# Herping iluka rainforest



## Cody Cornelius (Aug 5, 2017)

Hi guys moving to the east coast to iluka and I was just wondering what I would be able to find in the rainforest that is in iluka I've been there on a holiday but didn't do enough herping I saw one reptile and that was a big land mullet and a lot of bird life that I can't name off the top of my head. So what is the best time of the day and year ??
Happy herping !!!


----------



## ronhalling (Aug 6, 2017)

@Cody Cornelius 1 of the better herping spots around Iluka is the Freshwater and Woody Head, if you make your starting point the camp grounds at Woody Head you will find Land Mullets, Lacies, Bluey's. Eastern Water Dragons, Beardies etc etc, the same goes for the area around the Freshwater, < this are is a little hard to access but if you call into the house about 2 k's east of the Esk River bridge they will usually let you in as long as you have no dogs or guns, i hope this helps a little. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) -ronhalling


----------



## Cody Cornelius (Aug 6, 2017)

Thanks helps a lot @ronhalling


----------



## ronhalling (Aug 6, 2017)

@Cody Cornelius I did not actually go Herping in these locations, I in fact used to go ballooning for Spanish Mackerel on the southern side of Woody Head and Bass fishing up the Esk River, but i did see lots of diff Species in these areas at diff times, i made this extra post in reply to a very unflattering post on my Facebook page where i was asked why do i go herping that far up the coast when i live in Port Macquarie where i can see all the same species without traveling another 3 hours up the coast (to the person who made this comment on my facebook page please keep your comments here where it started and everyone can see them) cheers. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) -ronhalling


----------

